# Cobb's Legion



## dawglover73 (Nov 11, 2010)

In the past, we had enough members to discuss the club and how the year is going.  Do we still have enough folks on Woody's to do this?  

We are on the Cherokee/Bartow line, just south of HWY 20, so even if you are not in the club and are hunting nearby, tell me what you are seeing.

A quick reminder to club members- obviously, this is a public board.  If you have a question or comment that should not go public, please email me and I'd be glad to help... this is my 14th or 15th year on the club. bartlatimer@gmail.com


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 11, 2010)

My first report is from the last few days-  rut seems a bit behind.  I always look to the 15th of November as dead-on rut day and hunt hard the days before and after.  I think we are looking a few days late this year. Any other CL guys?


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 12, 2010)

i hunt there im bucked out already took a nice 8 this morning first yr on the lease but i hunted 4-5 times per week since bow season and finally found where they moving, tough lease to hunt also dont know if you kno mike or his son Michael but he took a nice 8 on thurs old deer high but not much spread


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 12, 2010)

my buck this am had his nose to the ground lookin i had put out some scent the other buck i killed 3 weeks ago i rattled in. or rattled about 10min before he came by lol. here is the one from this morning


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Been a little slow my last couple of hunts compared a few weeks ago. Maybe the rut is about to kick in and the deer will be moving again.


----------



## tdw3684 (Nov 13, 2010)

used to belong to the club next door and we used to really get the bucks during the week of thanksgiving.  There definitely seems to be a strong eight point gene in the herd up there. My cousin got a 10 once but almost every other buck was an eight pointer.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 14, 2010)

that is true seen mostly 8 points as well but like i said i have only hunted here this yr, but off sightings cams ext seems mostly 8s


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 14, 2010)

its definitly hard to see deer of quality there just bc the layout of the lease and the pressure of the wma and yotes but they are there if u put in the work and get um in daylight for shur.


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hunted this morning and saw 6 total. Two bucks and 4 does. I saw one buck while I was driving in, a big bodied 8 point. I saw the other buck while in the stand for just a second or two. It came out in the open right after 2 does passed by and then ducked back into some thick stuff.


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's heating up.  I plan on going as much as possible this week.  I agree about the 8 pt gene pool.  I've been there a long time and there are some great bucks on the property.  They are very concentrated, though.  This year is better than the last couple.


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 16, 2010)

Went this morning and had a skunk attack me.  He kept misting to warn me, then as I'd walk further along, he'd follow me and try again. Finally, he left me alone (I thought).  I walked about 50 yards and was almost to my stand when I hear him charging at me like a bull.  He got about 15 feet from me and I let him have it between the eyes.  Boys, you haven't smelled "foul" until you shoot a skunk with a .308...  that's a special kind of horrible. I've never seen one act like that before.  They normally mist if you walk up on them but usually act quite timid.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 17, 2010)

was there this am saw several bucks all babies tho funny ive seen several with broken racks this yr too got within 20 ft of one of um on the ground bc the wind


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 18, 2010)

What area of the club did you kill the skunk if you don't mind me asking? I've always been told we had skunks around here, but have never seen one in the wild. 

As for hunting, seen nothing but does the past two days. My plans are to be in the woods as much as possible until after Thanksgiving. Hopefully the rut is about to be on.


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 22, 2010)

1603, I was very close to the new gutpile location.  That stand on the way in there to the left is mine, and I was walking to it when this thing got nutty on me.  Sure, pretty much everywhere has those stinky little things.  They just hide out and lurk at night.  This thing was bonkers.  Steve called DNR but got little interest on the subject.


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea, I talked to Steve this weekend. He said unless it bit someone, they were not gonna worry about.


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Any updates on the hunting?  I've only been once or twice since my last post.  Had an interesting experience, though.  I was hunting a short ladder stand (It's one I built when my son was 3 and I did not want him up 20 ft in a tree).  It sits 4 or 5 feet off the ground.  I had a doe come in from my right and I decided to let her walk.  She kept getting closer to me and eventually got so close that I could have reached out and touched her with the tip of my rifle.  She never got spooked and just browsed around.  I've been high in a tree and had them walk right under me.  But, never been so close to a live deer in my life.  I always thought people were pulling my leg when they told me they were in ground blinds and had one get close enough to touch.  I suppose I've been proven wrong.  Back on topic... you boys have anything to report?


----------



## pjohns (Dec 22, 2010)

I hunt in a small club (Buck Busters)just adjacent to Cobbs legion and we had a member kill a nice 9 pt 2 weeks ago.


----------

